# Increasing volume on stock alarm clock not working?



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2011)

I remember this feature worked fine when I got the phone. I am currently on eclipse 2.1 and flashed the blur alarm clock provided by nitro. I only get sound when I have vibrate selected as well for the alarm. Even then the sound is very quiet and doesn't increase in volume at all. If I don't select vibrate then I will get no sound at all.

Anyone else have this issue? Would like to fix this if possible.

Thanks guys!


----------

